# GFCI will not reset



## imadns (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a problem that is intriguing me, and would appreciate any help with this problem. Thanks in advance

I have a GFCI that is in a sunroom. It tripped. Tried resetting it, but it will not reset.

I diconnected all the downstream receptacles by disconnecting the load wire, and still will not reset. I bought a new GFCI receptacle, and connected the line side to the wire, with nothing attached to the load end, and it too will not reset.

I connected the new GFCI to another wire, and it did reset OK, even the old one did. I left the GFCI reset, and wired it to the wire in the sunroom, and it worked. I then attached the load side, and all the downstream receptacles worked OK. It did not trip, even after attaching all the appliances to it.

I then Pushed the test button, and was unable to reset it again, and all receptacles went dead. I got a third GFCI, same result. I kept the GFCI tripped as I need to figure out what is wrong, before leaving it on. 

Could this be a problem upstream. What can be done to trooblshoot the problem. Help please.

Thanks


----------



## JoeD (Dec 20, 2011)

Check the breaker. Some GFCIs won't reset if there is no power. Turn off then back on. Some breakers will look on when they are tripped.
If breaker is good then look another GFCI or a loose connection upstream.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2011)

You are looking for white touching ground in that box or the main breaker box or some box in between. If not then you may have a damaged wire.


----------



## imadns (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for your help.
I traced the wire to a junction box, the white wire was loose. I disconnected the wire, ran a new wire to the panel and connected both ends in a new junction box. The GFCI now works perfectly.
Again thanks for all your help.


----------

